
The Bones of Marianna - vo2maxer
https://magazine.atavist.com/the-bones-of-marianna
======
djohnston
Jesus that's not fiction?!? What the actual f*ck Florida! 111 years of this?!

~~~
cafard
Colson Whitehead brought out a novel about this, _The Nickel Boys_. It is
short, harrowing, and worth reading.

